# Drysuits: IR vs. Kokatat



## CanyonEJ (Jul 28, 2008)

I am finally going to get myself a drysuit. I am doing a winter Grand trip, and would like to have one for other trips... I seem to like winter private boating. 

I am looking at the Kokatat GORE-TEX, or the IR dry suit. Anyone have experience with either? The main thing I don't like about the IR, is the behind the head zipper. But the Kokatat is more expensive. Is it worth it?

Thanks!


----------



## Doubledown (Sep 23, 2008)

I have the Kokotat Goretex with relief zip and socks...way worth all the dough. I never feel damp or clammy in it. Highly recommended. I don't know anything about IR suits.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Kokatat is awesome. I purchased one this year and love it. So dry. And the material is bomber. I have nothing but good things to say about their gear.

hobie


----------



## scannon (May 2, 2006)

I just got the IR suit and I like it. I can get it on an zipped up in under 2 mins even with the zipper behind me. That's not a problem at all. I love that the zipper doesn't rub against me when I'm paddling and it stays out of the way because it's in the back. I think it's a really good design.

I've never worn another drysuit so I don't know if it's normal or not but My feet do get a little clammy inside the suit, not perfect maybe but not a significant problem.

I like it alot. Just been paddling out east this weekend in sub 40 degrees and I was warm just wearing that and an IR union suit.


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

IR is a very good low cost option. 400-500 cheaper and the customer service is awesome. nothing against kokatat, just alittle pricey.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

Doubledown said:


> I have the Kokotat Goretex with relief zip and socks...way worth all the dough. I never feel damp or clammy in it. Highly recommended. I don't know anything about IR suits.


thats the one I got this past spring, yah pricey but its gor-tex, gor-tex is the best thing on the planet


----------



## l-dot (Dec 20, 2003)

this is slightly OT, but how come in all these years no one has been able to match GoreTex? Now that GoreText has XCR and pro is the original GoreTex still better than everything else on the market? To bring it all back what version of GoreText is Kokatat using on their drysuits?


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

A lot of materials are as good as gore-tex and cost quite a bit less.
The entrant that IR uses is one.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

IR is affordable and "good". Kokotat is expensive and "the best". I have no ill will with IR and feel they are fantastic for all kinds of stuff. That being said, the Kokotat dry suit is just simply superior, and talk about customer service... it's very much top notch.
Here is my only complaint about my kokotat dry suit and it's hard to articulate without showing you... That front diagonal zipper goes down below the skirt tunnel. Water easily drips down that diagonal zipper down into your boat. You don't get wet, but your boat will get more water in it then usual. Kind of a bummer when you are used to a super dry boat. Small issue when you are talking about being dry on the Grand for 2 weeks. Get it... you will be super stoked.


----------



## Kellman (Oct 14, 2008)

I got a goretex Kokatat drysuit. Its the most damn comfortable thing to paddle in, in the world...like kayaking in a sleeping bag. I can't even believe I have allowed my nuts to freeze off every cold day for the past how ever many years. It's worth it.


----------



## CanyonEJ (Jul 28, 2008)

thecraw said:


> That front diagonal zipper goes down below the skirt tunnel. Water easily drips down that diagonal zipper down into your boat. You don't get wet, but your boat will get more water in it then usual. Kind of a bummer when you are used to a super dry boat. Small issue when you are talking about being dry on the Grand for 2 weeks. Get it... you will be super stoked.


Not to worry, I understand what you're talking about, but I'm a rafter, so I'm not so worried about water in my kayak. and three and half weeks... we're going a full 25 days. I feel like I'll get my money out of it in that much time on the water.


----------



## Kellman (Oct 14, 2008)

*mos def*

wearing my dry suit 25 days in a row is something I can only dream of doing, if you go kokatat you wont be unsatisfied


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

You should look into a Palm Stikine. The zipper is on the back, like the IR, which is much more comfortable then one that goes over your should like a kokatat. They are totally dry and one of the toughest suits made in my opinion. My buddy hot a kokatat GMER at the same time that I got my Palm, and my suit definitely held up better then his (and almost every time we went kayaking, we went kayaking together).

I used me Palm Stikine for about 125 river days and it stay totally dry until I slid 50 yards down a scree field on my butt. The fall caused me to put a pin hole in the suit, so I sent it back to Palm to see if they could fix. THE DRYSUIT WAS NOT UNDER WARRANTY. They said no problem, and had me send it to them to have it fixed. A week later they called and let me know that they did not think the drysuit was holding up to their standards, and that they were going to send me a BRAND NEW one fore FREE! 

It's worth getting a Palm for their customer service alone. 

No Questions about it, Palm or Kokatat is the way to go and I doubt anyone will dispute that.


----------



## gkelchner (May 21, 2007)

I have brand new, never worn, kokotat Gtex drysuit w/ relief zip, size Lg. $100.
Greg 970 390 3020 Vail, Co. area


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Greg,

I will take it. Left you a message.

hobie


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

DAMN! Good snag Hobie!


----------



## bfelse (Feb 4, 2005)

*You should check out Level 6 Barrier Dry Suit*

I picked up the Level 6 Dry Suit last year for an early spring run down the Middle Fork Salmon. I have used it quite a few times since then and it is bomber dry! built in booties, relief front zipper, and rear entry are all great features of this dry suit. Just thought I would throw it out there as a less expensive option to Kokatat.
Have fun on the Grand


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

l-dot said:


> this is slightly OT, but how come in all these years no one has been able to match GoreTex? Now that GoreText has XCR and pro is the original GoreTex still better than everything else on the market? To bring it all back what version of GoreText is Kokatat using on their drysuits?


Actually the patent on Gore-tex ran out quite a while ago and the method to make it is fairly well known. Gore-Tex is the brand name for ePTFE - or expanded polytetrafluoroethylene - which is a fancy way of saying expanded teflon. Other companies now make the same fabrics and name them different things as the trademark protection's on the name Gore-Tex remains in force. 

Some companies, like eVent are in the same league as gore-tex, and many feel that eVent is more breatheable. 

Get Outdoors - eVent versus Goretex Pro Shell: The Battle Lines Are Drawn - Getoutdoors.com Outdoor Blog


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

I've got a Kokotat that is now about 13 years old. Replaced the gaskets and all is good. They last.


----------



## Warren (Dec 28, 2003)

The IR one is Great, for the first season. Little more damp season two. Rinsed and dryed out of the sun and still breaking down in protection.


----------



## canoe_kayakangel (Oct 16, 2008)

Check out: Kokata Dry WetSuit for Canoe and Kayak
to see the review from the canoe & kayak.com staff!!!

This suit is definitely worth the money!


----------



## turboturtle (Apr 19, 2008)

I know their are good and better products out there, But I can't believe that nobody has thrown O.S. Systems into the mix. I have been paddling with the same surface water suit for the last thirteen plus years. Full latex booties, relief zip, cuff and neck protection. It also has thousand denier cordura placed in all the wear areas. I confidently bust through briar patches on bank scouts. They offer Gortex suits as well. I don't have a gore suit, as I think their material is a little more fragile. But thats a personal opinion. I am in a big zip lock bag and happy about it! I refer to mine as a hundred dollar drysuit with a five hundred dollar relief zipper. Best money I've ever spent bar none.


----------

